# Separating a Flat from the Point



## flash (Dec 31, 2009)

I want to separate the Flat from the Point so that I can smoke my whole Brisket in my GOSM. I use to have a website that provided me with a wonderful tutorial, by photos, on how to achieve this. BUT, I seem to have lost it in a Computer crash. By chance does anyone have it or something similar? No video, as I live out in the country, AKA Booneyville, so NO DSL.


----------



## meat hunter (Dec 31, 2009)

Damm flash, I was hoping thats what this thread was. A good tutorial is just whats needed. Thats something that I still need practice with as my last one, a few days ago looked like it was done with a chainsaw.


----------



## fire it up (Dec 31, 2009)

Tried to find a pic I had before that had a line drawn around where the point and flat split but can't seem to find it.
Guess all I can do is reassure you that it is a lot simpler to separate them than many may think.
I always trim down the fat cap, you can spot where the flat portion disappears under the fat line that is between the point and flat, near the larger end end of the packer on the top and it sort of wraps around the flat and curves around onto the bottom.
The fat separating them is so thick you can simply slice with a knife and follow it all the way through taking several swipes with one hand and then pulling the point up and away from the flat at the same time until the disconnect.

Not sure this really helps but maybe it will spark something from a past time when you separated them.

Going for burnt ends with the point by any chance?


----------



## cruizer (Dec 31, 2009)

Yeah I hear you the vid that used to be here was great. Hope some great person can find that link again.


----------



## alx (Dec 31, 2009)

This is one of the better tutorials on a brisket i have ever found....

I have done 100s myself,but if this is o.k. to post- it is top notch!!!!


http://www.thepickledpig.com/forums/...n-brisket.html


----------



## pigcicles (Dec 31, 2009)

Flash the one you were probably using was from the azbbqa and it seems that the site is no longer up. 

It really isn't that hard. Just follow the line of fat between the flat and point. It's much easier when it's cooked but it can be done prior pretty easily.


----------



## meat hunter (Jan 1, 2010)

Good one ALX, the best tutorial I have seen so far.


----------



## rivet (Jan 1, 2010)

Why don't you give this site a try, it's helped more than a few folks out.

http://www.ilbbqs.com/brisket/


----------



## meat hunter (Jan 1, 2010)

Bookmarked this one too, thanks Rivet


----------



## pit 4 brains (Jan 1, 2010)

here's a thread where I posted some thumbs that I got from AZBBQA. I hope you can make use of them..


http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=86018


----------



## zapper (Jan 1, 2010)

Great links guys, thanks


----------



## flash (Jan 1, 2010)

Yep, that looks like it. Too bad they are only thumbnails


----------



## flash (Jan 1, 2010)

Now that's a good one. Looks like the same pics too.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 1, 2010)

Don't have time to see if I duplicated any other suggestions, but this is the site I've been saving for when I decide to tackle such an item:

http://images.google.com/imgres?imgu...a%3DN%26um%3D1


Bearcarver


----------



## sumosmoke (Jan 1, 2010)

PC - that's the link I had in my Favorites too, and was disappointed to see that site no longer exists. Lots of other substitutes have popped up through Flash's request!


----------



## linguica (Oct 5, 2012)

Thanks. I didn't understand the flat-point thing until now. A lot to learn here.


----------



## pit 4 brains (Oct 8, 2012)

Here's another post..

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/brisket-separation-technique


----------

